# "Lieferzeit unbekannt"-Wie lang dauert das denn bei Alternate noch?



## Docy (24. Oktober 2010)

Ursprünglich wollt ich meinen PC selbst zusammensuchen aber als ich dann beim Stöbern auch Alternate auf die Komplettsysteme gestoßen bin war die Bequemlichkeit doch irgendwie größer...

Ich will sagen: Bei 90% aller Alternate-Rechnern steht der "Lieferzeit unbekannt"-Status davor.

Was heißt denn jetzt bitte "Lieferzeit unbekannt" genau? Länger als 30 Tage oder was? Ja ne............., das geht ja mal gar nicht.

Also ich hab noch nix bestellt, aber falls die Lieferzeit > 14 Tage ist, muss ich mich wohl doch selbst aufraffen, weil bis zum Black Ops Release muss alles laufen. 
Btw, ja, der neuste PCGH-Rechner ist lieferbar, aber ne SSD und n BlueRay brauch ich nicht, das sind 150 Euro die ich lieber in Peripherie investiere.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du für deine bequemlichkeit hundert(e) Euro mehrzahlen willst, bitte.

Prinzipiell könnte man dir aber ein gutes Sys zusammenstellen. Wenn man wüsste, was du ausgeben willst und was du haben willst. In nem anderen Thread hattest du ja schon NVidia und Intel angesprochen.
Und scheinbar kannst du ja auch PCs selbst zusammenbauen. Also warum dann etwas teuereres kaufen?


----------



## Herb_G (24. Oktober 2010)

Uiuiui. Wie kann man sich nur selber um die Freude bringen, seinen eigenen Rechner nicht nur zusammenstellen sondern auch zusammenbauen zu dürfen !? 

Deine Aussage in Bezug auf SSD halte ich für nicht richtig. Wenn Du wüßtest, was das für einen Boost an Geschwindigkeit gibt, würdest Du eher Peripherie weglassen. 
BlueRay kann ich aber verstehen, dass juckt mich erst, wenn die Laufwerke auf 20 - 30 € runter sind.

Seinen eigenen Rechner zusammenstellen ist aber meist teurer, denn bei den Einkaufspreisen die die Großhändler haben, kommt man selbst mit deren Marge noch unter den Preis des alles einzeln Zusammenstellens. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach das einzige Pro für einen Komplettrechner, naja vielleicht noch den Service dazu gerechnet - aber der müßte dann schon wie die bessere Variante von Dell sein, sonst wartest Du z.B. bei Motherboarddefekt auch ewig und 3 Tage, bis der Rechner wieder da ist.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Oktober 2010)

Also in der Regel bekommt man die Komplettrechner von Alternate 50-100EUR günstiger, wenn man selbst zusammenstellt und baut.


----------



## Kjyjan (24. Oktober 2010)

Nebenbei hat Alternate nicht immer den Besten Preis. Da kommt man bei anderen Händlern wie HoH preiswerter weg, wenn man selbst zusammen baut. Und so schwer ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (24. Oktober 2010)

@Kjyjan...So ist es...


----------



## Docy (25. Oktober 2010)

Seh ich auch so. Thx @ alle.
Im Prinzip bau ich den Tower hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...lu-ray-ab-1149-Euro-Anzeige/Komplett-PC/News/ jetzt so nach, nur ohne BlueRay.
Zum einen weils ne sinnvolle Zusammenstellung ist, zum anderen weil ich dann nicht die Kompatibilitätssucherei hab.


----------

